# :: ECS Tuning :: Pipercross Performance Air Filters for C5 A6 2.7T



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

All engine performance starts with air. Gobs of air, filtered to protect internal engine surfaces from abrasion. That's why European motorsport racing teams have relied on Pipercross Performance Air Filters for a quarter century.

Their unique filter media reduces the pressure drop at the filter while maintaining high filtration efficiency--the ultimate goal of any filter design. Now you can add the benefits of this premium filter to your car with our new and growing line of Pipercross filters.

Washable and reusable, a Pipercross may be the last filter you buy for your car.

Why foam?

Airborn dirt particles quickly clog conventional paper or cotton-gauze style filters, resulting in a pressure drop that robs the engine of air flow and power. Thanks to deep foam construction, Pipercross filters offer a drastically higher dirt-carrying capacity, allowing air to flow at high rates even after many miles of use - a claim that conventional filters cannot make.

A Pipercross filter is the last filter you will ever need:


Improved air flow - Increased power and torque
Long service life - 2-3x the dirt capacity of other filters
Rechargeable - Wash and reuse
Lifetime warranty - Peace of mind for life

*Air You Go!*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*






Fits:
Audi C5 A6 2.7T (1998-2004)

_As this application uses a dry, non-oiled filter, a cleaning kit is not necessary. Just wash your Pipercross filter in warm, soapy water and allow to air dry before re-installation._

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

